
New Bin Picking Solution Developed by Lean Team of Engineers - dictionaryfeed
https://www.engineering.com/AdvancedManufacturing/ArticleID/16539/New-Bin-Picking-Solution-Developed-by-Lean-Team-of-Engineers.aspx
======
contingencies
Not sure what is new here at all. They require full 3D camera
vision/processing, only support pneumatic picking, the speed is low, they
require a third party expensive general industrial robot arm and a full 3D
scan ahead of time, the motion envelope is large, and the price is high.

We have a better in-house solution we developed over the last few months which
is higher speed, does not require a large motion envelope or full 3D camera
vision/processing, doesn't need 3D object scans ahead of time and works out
cheaper.

If anyone enjoys this stuff we are hiring here in Shenzhen...
[http://infinite-food.com](http://infinite-food.com)

~~~
trendia
That sounds interesting. Do you have a YouTube video available?

~~~
contingencies
Hell no. :)

------
jloughry
I thought they said a new bin packing solution and got all excited...

~~~
gowld
Run the bin unpacking solution in reverse to get bin packing.

